
Mastering Vim in Vim - gmccreight2
http://nerds.weddingpartyapp.com/tech/2013/11/17/mastering-vim-in-vim/
======
scelerat
Are there any other modal text editors in wide use?

All others I can think of have you strongly in one mode (insertion, typing)
and you only drop out of it if you hold down a command key (Control, or pull
down a menu, etc.). Before GUIs it was a lot more common to have 'entry mode'
and command mode in your text editor/word processor, but vim is the only one I
know of now where 'insert' is merely one mode, and by default you're in a
movement/command mode.

Not saying it's bad; I spend most of my day in vim and wouldn't have it any
other way.

~~~
pydave
emacs + evil?

Aside from vi-emulation, I haven't seen many editors that heavily use modal
editing.

------
eroullit
For Vim mastering outside of Vim, I have found this quite pleasant:
[http://vim-adventures.com/](http://vim-adventures.com/)

~~~
rbatty
I love the idea and execution of this simply because I find making myself
practice vim commands to be the hardest part of learning vim, but $25 for a 6
month limited license?

I'm all about game developers getting paid for their work, but that seems
crazy overpriced to me & really turned me off of the whole project.

~~~
germano
If you consider the price in terms of the utility you'll get out of it I think
that's a reasonable price. This book[1] is recommended up the page and that's
$23 minimum.

[1]: [http://pragprog.com/book/dnvim/practical-
vim](http://pragprog.com/book/dnvim/practical-vim)

~~~
rbatty
Right, but you get to keep the book, not give it back after 6 months.

------
jacobparker
I think it's hard to go wrong with Vim Tutor followed by
[http://pragprog.com/book/dnvim/practical-
vim](http://pragprog.com/book/dnvim/practical-vim)

~~~
gmccreight2
Thanks for the link, Jacob. I'll have to check out Practical Vim. I notice it
says that it has more than 100 Vim tips. I guess I would take those tips and
put them into my study deck so that I'd actually be able to remember all of
them. ;)

------
ivanca
In sublime text you open the command panel[0] (ctrl+shift+p) and it reminds
you of the key shortcuts for any given command, and you can fuzzy search the
name of the command. I use modifier keys but you can use 'Vintage mode' if you
want a vim-like command mode.

[0]([http://i.imgur.com/oFlB8Br.png](http://i.imgur.com/oFlB8Br.png))

------
msoad
For me, a GUI editor is always preferred over Vim. But when I have to use CLI
editors, Vim is the best.

That's why I will never master in Vim. Because files that I edit most are
hosted locally

~~~
gmccreight2
I suppose it depends what you're coding. For Objective-C I use xCode. For
Android I use Android Studio. They provide many key affordances because they
are tuned to their particular use cases.

However, if I'm writing in shell, Ruby, JavaScript, or any other oddball
language without a purpose-built IDE, a well-tuned Vim setup, and extensive
familiarity with how to use it, works wonders.

~~~
sghodas
There's a plugin called XVim for Xcode that provides the best of both worlds
IMO.

[https://github.com/JugglerShu/XVim](https://github.com/JugglerShu/XVim)

------
synotic
I learned the most with VimGolf ([http://vimgolf.com/](http://vimgolf.com/)).
It's also pretty fun.

------
X4
Most of the commands are suited for a en_US keyboard only, do you know a
.vimrc that is optimized for a de_DE keyboard?

~~~
b3n
Which commands are you having trouble with? I'm using the Colemak keyboard
layout and have no problems.

~~~
X4
[ ] { } and / are harder to reach on de_DE than on en_US. I once learned the
en_US layout, but after that I had problems with de_DE and when I visited
Paris, I also had trouble with fr_FR, altouhgh I knew azerty and qwertz quite
well.

I have never ever heard about Colemak. I use Gentoo with the KDE destop, btw.

------
lightblade
Can someone explain the last panel in the comic? Where emacs gets a spiral?

~~~
mkhattab
I imagine the spiral symbolizes the point past which a person becomes
proficient enough to write Elisp easily. The person then realizes the infinite
malleability of Emacs and begins customizing it endlessly.

------
louhong
Nice post g! This is going to be really helpful.

~~~
gmccreight2
Thanks Lou! Glad it'll help you.

------
aharris88
I like that!

